# Remote Start Help



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Hopefully some else has installed this unit here or you may be in for a wait. In the mean time, I would also see if ProStart and/or the other component manufacturer has a blog or FYI section.

Cleaned this up a bit:


----------



## Butt3rs (Nov 11, 2020)

Howdy, sorry for the rez.. 
Is anyone aware of the amp rating of the 2- 12v pins on the white bcm? Am I better off just using the one(s) in the ignition harness for the 2 needed for a firstech cm900s remote start? If the later, is it 1 or 2 in there and what is the amp ratign if 1? Sorry, my google-fu is failing me this week =(.

Thanks in advance!


----------

